# Enclosed vs open



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I've the good fortune to buy a Polaris ranger 900 crew. It will be my ice fishing (mostly Erie) machine.
My dilemma is that my Ranger with tracks and 2" lift is be 82" high and 14.25 ft long. In addition it has a cab and I'll have to open doors to get out.

I have been looking at enclosed trailers, but my buddy urged me to consider open. He says trailering open would be easier to see, more stable on windy days, and my 2010 V8 Tahoe would have an easier time pulling it (although I pull 20.5' fiberglass boat no problem).

Any thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

If you haven't looked into the cost of enclosed trailers for what your Ranger needs, be prepared for sticker shock.
You can find an open trailer for far less. Only advantage to an enclosed trailer IMO is the protection they provide while running down the highway especially in the winter but I have a cover for my rzr and use it when the conditions warrant it. As your friend said, its easier to pull an open trailer and should be easier on the gas mileage also.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Only advantage I see to enclosed, which would be nice, is keeping salt off of your stuff and having a place to sleep if need be. We have stayed in trailers a couple times. But that would be chilly in the winter! I do have a friend that also stores his atv in the trailer, cuz room in his garage is tight.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

If you go enclosed you would need an extra tall height (more $) to get it in. And it'll really suck the gas when being towed BIG time.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> If you go enclosed you would need an extra tall height (more $) to get it in. And it'll really suck the gas when being towed BIG time.


yeah guys....the added height is going to cost me! Looking like $5400-6200 depending on extras.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I was looking at an utv so I could take a buddy ice fishing when I went. I currently use the enclosed trailer that I use for the summer lawn care business for my quad in the winter. I would need a long, taller, wider trailer for a utv. A big deal breaker for me was the lack of maneuverability of the larger trailer. It's not unheard of to have to disconnect the trailer and turn it around by hand, either to get into a tight place, get out of a tight place or get out after a walker parked his truck crossways blocking me in. I think they do this because they are jealous. For me the best option was to make my buddy get his own quad and trailer. I don't think you really appreciate a ride until you have paid 15 to 25 grand for it!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

chemo13 said:


> yeah guys....the added height is going to cost me! Looking like $5400-6200 depending on extras.


That sounds about right. I looked a couple years ago and then decided against it because of the sticker shock.

What size motor do you have? For your sake I hope it's not the 5.3 Vortec.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> That sounds about right. I looked a couple years ago and then decided against it because of the sticker shock.
> 
> What size motor do you have? For your sake I hope it's not the 5.3 Vortec.


Whats wrong with the 5.3? My company truck (220,000 mi) has the 5.3 and it has plenty of power to pull our enclosed trailer. My dad pulls a 21' travel trailer with his 4.8 V8.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

After years of hauling snowmobiles around in the winter, I will only haul them in an enclosed trailer. Your UTV will show signs of rust after towing it just a couple of times on an open trailer in the winter.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

MossyHorns said:


> Whats wrong with the 5.3? My company truck (220,000 mi) has the 5.3 and it has plenty of power to pull our enclosed trailer. My dad pulls a 21' travel trailer with his 4.8 V8.


Nothing is "wrong" with the 5.3. I have one in my Avalanche. They're a good long running motor. They just don't have much torque and they downshift like crazy with any load, hill or headwind. My mileage pulling a 6' x 12' enclosed trailer (not the extra tall version) drops from 17/18 to 10/11 and you get to listen to the motor screaming a lot also.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Nothing is "wrong" with the 5.3. I have one in my Avalanche. They're a good long running motor. They just don't have much torque and they downshift like crazy with any load, hill or headwind. My mileage pulling a 6' x 12' enclosed trailer (not the extra tall version) drops from 17/18 to 10/11 and you get to listen to the motor screaming a lot also.


I have a 1500HD with the 6.0 and it does not downshift much, but that motor will scream when pulling my travel trailer through the mountains. If you look at the torque and hp spec's for the 6.0 and the 5.3, the power comes at the higher RPM's. I get 9.5 mpg towing and 13 driving down the highway, but I can pull my trailer going 70 through the mountains.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

MossyHorns said:


> I have a 1500HD with the 6.0 and it does not downshift much, but that motor will scream when pulling my travel trailer through the mountains. If you look at the torque and hp spec's for the 6.0 and the 5.3, the power comes at the higher RPM's. I get 9.5 mpg towing and 13 driving down the highway, but I can pull my trailer going 70 through the mountains.


I just bought my first diesel truck and it is an absolute pleasure to tow with. Hardly ever downshifts, no screaming RPM's, and it gets unbelievable mileage. I couldn't be more pleased with it.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

MossyHorns said:


> After years of hauling snowmobiles around in the winter, I will only haul them in an enclosed trailer. Your UTV will show signs of rust after towing it just a couple of times on an open trailer in the winter.


 I agree, even with a cover towing down state in the winter the all the salt used it will go right through. Compare prices, the enclosed will fit all your gear you can lock it, use it for off season storage and resale will be much better.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Went with enclosed trailer. 8.5 x 18 with a foot extra height. 
Thanks for the help guts.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow, that's one big trailer. Big enough for a quad and a SXS, and your gear.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I just ordered a custom 7' wide x 7' tall x 16' long enclosed trailer. Hope it's ready before firearms season.


----------

